# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  1с Проблема с отменой проведения документа

## allister99

Есть процедура, в которую передается источник с документом, реализовано добавление в регистр сведений данных из документа. Необходимо обработать случай, когда проведение отменяется и в этом случае возвращать изначальные данные до проведения данного документа. Может быть не совсем правильно сформулировал, если что можете задать уточняющий вопрос для пояснения. Нужно при отмене проведения, чтобы данные в регистре сведений перезаписывались на изначальные до изменений. В моем случае при отмене ничего не обновляется. Желательно более упрощенный способ и без использования регистратор документа

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Есть процедура, в которую передается источник с документом, реализовано добавление в регистр сведений данных из документа. Необходимо обработать случай, когда проведение отменяется и в этом случае возвращать изначальные данные до проведения данного документа. Может быть не совсем правильно сформулировал, если что можете задать уточняющий вопрос для пояснения. Нужно при отмене проведения, чтобы данные в регистре сведений перезаписались на изначальные до изменений. В моем случае при отмене ничего не обновляется. Желательно более упрощенный способо и без использования регистратор документа


Не знаю, какая у вас конфигурация, но в общем случае в модуле документа должна быть Процедура ОбработкаУдаленияПроведен  ия, в ней должна удаляться соответствующая запись периодического регистра сведений и данные вернутся к первоначальному состоянию до проведения документа.

----------


## allister99

> Не знаю, какая у вас конфигурация, но в общем случае в модуле документа должна быть Процедура ОбработкаУдаленияПроведен  ия, в ней должна удаляться соответствующая запись периодического регистра сведений и данные вернутся к первоначальному состоянию до проведения документа.


А если данные вносятся в регистр сведений из различных документов, нет ли способа, удобнее чтоб для каждого документа отмену не создавать

----------


## allister99

У меня добавления идет с использованием источника (т.е. регистр сведений обновиться может по средством проведения различных документов). Так вот в источник передаются данные с проведенным документом и я их добавляю в регистр, можно ли как то тоже через источник откатить изменения в регистре сведений

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У меня добавления идет с использованием источника (т.е. регистр сведений обновиться может по средством проведения различных документов). Так вот в источник передаются данные с проведенным документом и я их добавляю в регистр, можно ли как то тоже через источник откатить изменения в регистре сведений


Регистр сведений периодический или нет? Что такое "Источник" и как в него передаются данные? Процедура "ОбработкаУдаленияПроведе  ия" является типовой для документов и на мой взгляд решает все проблемы с правильностью записей в регистры, ничего сложного в ее написании нет.

----------

